# Street food vendor's



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I would not gamble on local drinking water. I always used bottled water there. You will find that the Philippines is not the most sanitary place to be. Also, never eat from street vendors. I always ate from main eateries hoping they keep the place clean. 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I would not gamble on local drinking water. I always used bottled water there. You will find that the Philippines is not the most sanitary place to be. Also, never eat from street vendors. I always ate from main eateries hoping they keep the place clean.
> 
> art


KFC put me in hospital for a couple of nights. This was a Makati branch who you would hope would be used to tourists.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

was it the water you consumed or the food? I have been lucky to never get sick in the Philippines. I was always being cautious about where i ate at and watched everything I was drinking. I never gamble with street vendors and places in a hole in the wall as to speak.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> was it the water you consumed or the food? I have been lucky to never get sick in the Philippines. I was always being cautious about where i ate at and watched everything I was drinking. I never gamble with street vendors and places in a hole in the wall as to speak.
> 
> art


This was the KFC in the Landmark shopping centre. I think it was the chucken burger which I suspect had been kept warm most of the day. This was lunchtime and by evening after getting back to Bataan my world fell out of my butt.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I hate food poisoning. I have been lucky like I said before in the Philippines. I got food poisoning here in the states. I was at mexican food place. I had been there several times before. This time the food I always got before tasted different. I never think about it being spoiled. I thought it was the seasoning. that night I thought I was going to die. I was going to the emergency room but after throwing up about 10 times I started to feel better. By the next day I was okay. So it can happen any where. Just some places are more prone to happen then others.

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I love philippines street food...I ate it nightly as a snack for years and years. Always the cheap fried chicken,,deep fried hardboiled eggs,,calamari,,,so did my gf and toddler. I do have a pnoy friend who wound up in hospital from twice killed chicken though when I lived in Q.C.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey lefties

I won't eat from the street vendors. Never know how they fixed the food. I have seen some with dirty hands or dirty cloths. I try to stick to the vendors in malls. Hopefully, they are controlled to health regulations. if I passed a vendor in a mall with garbage laying around the food, i just go on.

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I had food poisoning in usa from beef as a kid.....seemed to build my immunity as I never had it again. I especially like 19 day balut!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

haha--I will pass a balut up. I never could eat that when I was there.

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

art1946 said:


> haha--I will pass a balut up. I never could eat that when I was there.
> 
> art


taste like veal


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree art, tried a few times and not for me, think I even got sick once and I have seen Ben also have tummy upsets a couple of times, not seen him eat Balut for a number of years and me like 10 years,,,,,,,, my worst hate is dried fish and banned from my home,,,,, sorry to go off topic.

I also agree with Steve (Lefties) with food poisoning and individual constitutions, what you get used to and the norms of your environment, The same can be said with water and what you get used to.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Street vendor's or pancit to order delivered foods = high animal fat content, high salt, soy sauce, fish sauce, sugar, msg and organ part's.

BBQ stands = sugared, high salt and MSG, candied meats and organ part's.

Preparation is achieved sometimes the night before or early morning hours and sold until gone, usually by the afternoon the following day.

Evening cooked meats offered in our area consist of whole fried duck, duck parts, fish wrapped in banana leaves, mini shrimp in coconut sauce sitting since the early morning hour's when it's prepared along with salt eggs.

Evening vendor's fry chicken in advance and it's sitting in windowed unrefrigerated compartments for hour's along with fried chicken skins, fish balls and fried organ meats. 

What a smorgasbord.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I won't eat from the street vendors. Never know how they fixed the food. I have seen some with dirty hands or dirty cloths.


 You see if dirty at a street vendor, restaurants can be much worse without be seen  As in Hells on Wheels I believe the TV program is called where Gordon Ramsey drive around and resque often very dirty restaurants.

A Filipina I knew had got the tip to go to street vendors just before closing time to get discounted price. She did and got home Friday evening - and fainted on the floor and woke up Sunday...

When I travel and cant cook, I only eat things they cant mess up as e g unpealed hard boiled eggs


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have eaten street foods in Cam Sur, Manila, Boracay, El Nido, Vigan, Pagadpud for over 11 years, For 5 years here in La Union especially the last 3 years in the Bacnotan night market, once if not twice a week and never a problem and my favourite is dynamite. Street foods in plenty of other countries around the world.
As others have mentioned, pick your mark and go to the busiest establishments, the locals know, follow their lead, the line up might be longer but there is the obvious reason for that. Also as Lunkan mentioned........ sometimes the 5 star businesses leave a lot to be desired when it comes to health and hygiene. Food storage and stock control etc,,,,, Like my long departed dad told me 40 or 50 years ago,,,,, you can eat anything if it's cooked properly. Kill the pathogens etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lunkan,

I agree about the restaurants being dirty in the kitchen area and we can't see it. I go into a restaurant and the front lobby is clean and taken care of that tells me the place in the back hopefully is taken care of also. I know we can't be sure without seeing the area. I see cobwebs, dirt and etc. in the front then I assume the kitchen is dirty also.

art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I agree about the restaurants being dirty in the kitchen area and we can't see it. I go into a restaurant and the front lobby is clean and taken care of that tells me the place in the back hopefully is taken care of also. I know we can't be sure without seeing the area. I see cobwebs, dirt and etc. in the front then I assume the kitchen is dirty also.


 (I dont know much about restaurants by I prefer to eat home/own cooked when possible.)
but in Hell on Wheel in American restaurants it seem often owner take care of the part customers see and dont bother much about the kitchen, have put someone else in charge there, who dont bother about anything except geting salary, or in some cases not experienced get overwelmed so the kitchen is dirty anyway. 

During traveling "on the road" I prefer to eat any pealable thing - eggs, bananas...  And bread isnt so big risk. Or if one day, then I BRING food I have prepared.

"My" solution of both food and cheap accomodation 
If not such as AirBnb - In Phils there are some cheap boarding houses or similar WITH COOKING possibility. E g one cost 3000pesos per MONTH for a studio type, have "kitchen" space but I believe need to bring own cookimg plate and have no refrigirator at such price. Dont get many hotel nights for that amount  
When traveling I try to get such asap. I use hotel only in "emergencies"  as arriving to late to a place to be possible to look for a place to rent for a month. But often such places can be found on distance so can go direct there even if arriving late and have prepared the owner/caretaker. If it isnt nice enough to want to stay there, then such small amount is worth the risk. 
By so cheap I prefer such even if I stay much shorter than a month. I have saved much money by avoiding hotels  and most hotels I dont like anyway by they are stiff the posher the worse 🤣 while some BNB/boarding houses have very nice owners. 
((I have stayed at such posh hotel only once and that was when having showspace at a fair and it was some risk customers could want to come to the hotel room to discus without others could hear. Inspite of I have travelled much, how many night I have stayed in hotels in my whole life can be counted at the fingers at one hand  (Except not counted when going to sport competitions and someone solve accomodation for whole club, but when its a bit longer competitions as e g Swedish Championships, then we often rented villas or such.))


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> You see if dirty at a street vendor, restaurants can be much worse without be seen  As in Hells on Wheels I believe the TV program is called where Gordon Ramsey drive around and resque often very dirty restaurants.
> 
> A Filipina I knew had got the tip to go to street vendors just before closing time to get discounted price. She did and got home Friday evening - and fainted on the floor and woke up Sunday...
> 
> When I travel and cant cook, I only eat things they cant mess up as e g unpealed hard boiled eggs


I really get a kick out of Gordon Ramsey's "Hells Kitchen" and I also like another guy Simon Cowell, I like their candor and no-nonsense approach.

Don't forget that boiled egg or salted egg could be several days old, they have to sell it.

The dangerous food for me has been those small freshwater clams, so watch out.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Filipinos often have stomach upsets so they aren't immuned to poorly prepared food either. The sisters-in-law are often around borrwing imodiam so they take far less care than I do.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Don't forget that boiled egg or salted egg could be several days old, they have to sell it.


 Normaly I wait during they cook them.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lunkan said:


> Normaly I wait during they cook them.


me too lunkan.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

And Ben has just jumped in the car to go and buy lots of street food from the night market,,,,,,, yum.
Agree also Lunkan, stand in the busiest queue for the freshly cooked morsels.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

My god Steve, it"s morning here and you made me hungry for street food!!
I dont do isaw or adidas but i do many others!!!


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

12 sticks of dynamite and other delectable edibles Steve, more snacks for tomorrow mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

never ate clams. I probably never will eat them. hahha

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> never ate clams. I probably never will eat them. hahha
> 
> art


The Green muscles that they sell are really good I like them cooked in fried onions and tomato paste.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

what is a green muscle????

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> what is a green muscle????
> 
> art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> View attachment 101774


That's because they catch them just down stream from the copper ore processing plant😁


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

wholly cow!!!!! are they safe to eat? I guess if people eat to many of them they will turn into a little or big green men. hahahha

art


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I eat many mussles from the river behind my house....dont think I would eat the green ones although they may rid you of any worms and internal parasites.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow!! M.C.A. said the green was caused from the copper ore processing plant. I want to see his face and make sure it is not GREEN!! hahahha I don't think I would ever eat them.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I love your humor Gary D. 
The green mussels and the baby clams are delicious, they as well as fish, squid or octopus, prawns and what ever other fresh seafoods I can get go into my Marinara with red wine and I make this at least every 2 weeks. YUM.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> I also agree with Steve (Lefties) with food poisoning and individual constitutions, what you get used to and the norms of your environment, The same can be said with water and what you get used to.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve


Also fully agree. My first 4 years in life was in a sheephearders wagon eating whatever my mother(a Sioux Squaw) made & getting water from the nearest creek or river out in the western South Dakota prairie and I have had a 'cast iron stomach' most of my life. Have eaten food from all over the world over the years with only one problem, food poisoning in 1985 from potato salad at a catered function in the US. Have had to calm it down some the last few years as it seems I belch & fart more than I used to. I think maybe the years are creeping up on me. LOL

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perna_viridis



Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Maybe eating them and other cr#p, drinking like a fish and smoking like a burning tire is why I have a cast iron gut like our friend Fred? Still alive and kicking as we say.

BTW Steve (Lefties), the street food last night was perfect and as you are coming back soon can re savour the local delights.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> Maybe eating them and other cr#p, drinking like a fish and smoking like a burning tire is why I have a cast iron gut like our friend Fred? Still alive and kicking as we say.
> 
> BTW Steve (Lefties), the street food last night was perfect and as you are coming back soon can re savour the local delights.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Nice!!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred,,private message to you....i spent yrs in westriver and eastriver s.d. as gf and p employee


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> wholly cow!!!!! are they safe to eat? I guess if people eat to many of them they will turn into a little or big green men. hahahha
> 
> art


There just joking you... these are also called Zebra Mussels you can buy these in just about any major grocery chain in the US and imported from New Zealand, my gosh they're delicious.

Man... If you haven't tried these yet, you don't know what you're missing come on, seriously?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> There just joking you... these are also called Zebra Mussels you can buy these in just about any major grocery chain in the US and imported from New Zealand, my gosh they're delicious.
> 
> 
> not the same as zebra mussels mark. The green are called tahong in pinas...*Perna viridis* ...originally from nz. Zebra mussels are a nuisance(invasive) species in usa.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

usa river mussels...make u turn brown Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OMO but I think the point here is that street foods or the mum and dad cafeterias work well and simply watch where you buy/eat, I have only ever been sick here from bad Balut but that could have happened in a Michelin establishment with fine food.
No different to the well water I shower in and brush my teeth with.

Cheers, Steve,


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> OMO but I think the point here is that street foods or the mum and dad cafeterias work well and simply watch where you buy/eat, I have only ever been sick here from bad Balut but that could have happened in a Michelin establishment with fine food.
> No different to the well water I shower in and brush my teeth with.
> 
> Cheers, Steve,


Agree,i love my filipino street foods...im just careful to buy fresh and use a reputable street vendor who depends on selling safe food!!!! If they taste good I dont care whether green, brown,purple etc as long as safe.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Case in point....we went to the wet market in castillejos one day and a guy was hauling in a washtub of calamari(squid) that stunk like a hog lot. I said eeewww i think ill not buy Pusit( squid) here


----------



## Langlang (6 mo ago)

art1946 said:


> I would not gamble on local drinking water. I always used bottled water there. You will find that the Philippines is not the most sanitary place to be. Also, never eat from street vendors. I always ate from main eateries hoping they keep the place clean.
> 
> art


I have been seriously I'll with food poisoning twice in Philippines, and that is with trying to be careful . Ended up in hospital on a drip the last time .


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

lefties43332 said:


> usa river mussels...make u turn brown Art
> View attachment 101782


hey lefties---I won't ever turn brown or green.hahahahah I don't eat them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Langlang said:


> I have been seriously I'll with food poisoning twice in Philippines, and that is with trying to be careful . Ended up in hospital on a drip the last time .


Welcome to the forum Langlang, yep, it's no fun an agonizing and painful "been there done that".

After my first two years of living here I guess my body either built up antibodies or I became smarter about eating street or homemade foods.

My wife would always order pancit, they use organ meats but we don't do that anymore and probably the well water or the tiny fresh water clams.

If I do order street food I prefer freshly cooked vegetable lumpia.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I am a chicken when it comes to eating out or buying food. Luckily my wife is really good at knowing what is fresh and where to get it.
I simply avoid a lot of street food since there are so many other options with much less risk. 
I have been to a lot of parties here and the people leave the food out all day. I realize they cook with stuff with acid to all that to work but I just can't eat food sitting out all day. It seems to me that some people will eat anything if it is free. 
Not insulting the hosts is becoming an art when I decline the food offer. Eating what is offered is expected to be polite. 
I would wait to have it cooked fresh.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

amcan13 said:


> Not insulting the hosts is becoming an art when I decline the food offer. Eating what is offered is expected to be polite.


 I can away from the hardest risks without insulting by telling (in advance when needed) I am vegetarian.

(I became that after I had read vegetarians need less sleep and I wanted to look at Olympic games at nights  I became it long time ago when I were employee still working office hours. And its true. I got 2 hours reduced sleep need per night.)


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I can consume most anything. Food poisening once long ago.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Local street foods again tonight Steve, Thinking of you mate. You will be back soon enough.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

So Steve,,what were your street foods last night???


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Dynamite, fried chicken, Pancit and BBQ pork.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Always great fried chicken on streets in pinas!!!!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey lefties

I guess they sauteed all the bugs for flavor in the street vendor stalls. I don't have a stomach for that kind of eating. hahahahha I don't even go into places that are not clean in the Philippines. If i see dirt or cobwebs in a restaurant I don't eat there. That means they are dirty in the kitchen.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, to a degree I hear you art but I suppose it depends on individual choices, we eat street food and go to mum and dad food stores over the years all the time and we are still alive, as said earlier I suppose it depends on your constitution and a cast iron gut.

Funny, we were out yesterday to look at bagger concrete mixers and steel suppliers and on the way I noticed a new Greek restaurant, have lunch there on the way back I said to Ben. We did, all brand new and spotless boasting wall motifs of Santorini, a fantastic extensive menu, quality tables and chairs and a smick looking establishment.

The service sucked, the water delivered to the table was chlorinated,,,,,,, local tap water. We ordered 2 entrees to share and 2 mains. One entre came to the table followed a minute later by my main course, Ben questioned the waitress why and he translated to me,,,,,,, The chef cooks what he wants to cook and we don't annoy him with the correct serving of orders. 3 or 4 minutes later the second entre arrived and 20 minutes later Ben's main course and I sat there while he ate,,,,,,, the food and flavours were perfect and reminded me of my many visits to Greece and the Isles but I'm sure Gordon Ramsey would slap them big time. Lunch, PHP 1,600 served in the wrong order and Ben asked me how much should I tip them? Nada I replied, don't give them even one Peso. Maybe they will learn to be a quality establishment.

That was not the first time we suffered the serving scenario, you don't get that with street food or mum and dad stores.

OMO.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve,

I guess my stomach is not strong like others. hahahaha I understand it is hard to know the food is being prepared will be clean and suitable to eat. the finest restaurants out there could be dirty in the kitchens. I try to observe the surroundings in places i am going to eat. If the place is very clean then hopefully the kitchen will be clean also.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

As we do art. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

My morning snack at work. Bought from a lady walking around with various snacks on a trolley. 
Have been her customer for 18 years and have never had a dodgy stomache. 
Saying that 99% of street food is unsafe is ridiculous.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Does street vendors get checked by health officials and have a license?????? I would never eat open food from a vendor on the street.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only my experience art but the street food vendors and the night food vendors, mum and dad cafeterias in my locale have to have a license, a working permit and current health certificate issued by our local Municipal, as said never a problem for me.
We all pick a good vendor to eat from and not Pagpag from dodgy vendors as another member bitterly mentioned.

I am still alive and enjoying the flavours of the Philippines.

Cheers, cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> Does street vendors get checked by health officials and have a license?????? I would never eat open food from a vendor on the street.
> 
> art


Do you really think a license or a food inspector here would make a difference? Laws/rules are not followed and bribes are common!

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> My morning snack at work. Bought from a lady walking around with various snacks on a trolley.
> Have been her customer for 18 years and have never had a dodgy stomache.
> Saying that 99% of street food is unsafe is ridiculous.
> View attachment 101891


Work.. What?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I am still alive and kicking Chuck after 10 plus years eating here, No complaints here but plenty in supposed first world countries around different continents in supposed high class establishments. I have had my belly aches but not here yet. My only bitch here is they don't know an entre from a main course. So many times and it's sad as the food is great albeit in the wrong order.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> Only my experience art but the street food vendors and the night food vendors, mum and dad cafeterias in my locale have to have a license, a working permit and current health certificate issued by our local Municipal, as said never a problem for me.
> We all pick a good vendor to eat from and not Pagpag from dodgy vendors as another member bitterly mentioned.
> 
> I am still alive and enjoying the flavours of the Philippines.
> ...


Similar rules in our town. 
The question is would you trust a local vendor who has been selling food to the locals for over 40 years or some international fast food franchise that’s been open for a year and probably paid someone to get it’s license! 
I know where I stand.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Work.. What?


26 years.
First 16 for the wife, but once kid number one was old enough to register a business I became the manager and my wife is no longer my boss 😎


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Quid pro quo? The vendors change from time to time and one simply needs to look at their preparation and the customer volume to know good or bad. Fast food chains? You see nothing and hope for the best.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well Art,that explains itself.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

magsasaja said:


> My morning snack at work. Bought from a lady walking around with various snacks on a trolley.
> Have been her customer for 18 years and have never had a dodgy stomache.
> Saying that 99% of street food is unsafe is ridiculous.
> View attachment 101891


Looks great,,wish i had it!


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey chuck

I agree with you about the bribes taking place. I guess a license would do no good. I think the best thing to do is look at the place to see how clean it is there. Also, the person making the meal for you.

art


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Today’s morning snack.
Ingredients are coconut milk, corn starch, sugar and a odd piece of corn. Not the healthiest of snacks 😂
The stuff on the side is toasted coconut 😃


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Look around the backside of things and see how they handle their food prep, dishwashing area, and garbage sanitary. This is probably the best indicator ,,Then notice if the displayed food is covered properly from air born contaminants ..


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Scott
I agree with you Scott. I find so many food places in the Philippines very dirty. when I was there I tried to eat in nicer places. they charged more money but i think it was worth it.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I can't eat chocolate coated ants, chocolate coated roaches and etc. I don't have a stomach for it. hahhahaha

art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The Elites want you to eat bugs - Say no


FULL REPORT: https://rebelne.ws/3vudxpl Rebel News: Telling the other side of the story. https://www.RebelNews.com for more great Rebel content. Unlike almost all of our mainstream media competitors,




rumble.com


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

wholly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they even have chocolate coated worms here also. maybe the fish like them but not me.
art


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

art1946 said:


> Scott
> I agree with you Scott. I find so many food places in the Philippines very dirty. when I was there I tried to eat in nicer places. they charged more money but i think it was worth it.
> 
> art


Not a restaurant as such but the gf and I went shopping to one of those Save More grocery stores. This one had a small cafeteria and I have to say the food was tasty, freshly made and cheap. 

However management there just seemed to be blind to things that *should* stand out. The tables were right by 3 big plastic trash bins with flies buzzing about. Every now and then an employee would pop one open to dunk some more in there from the kitchen. One table was literally right next to them.

Its one of those "Uhh..hello,,,maybe take them outside..?" moments but people working there seemed oblivious to it. I saw plenty of locals grimacing at the location of them.

I might be mistaken but it seems complaining there seems a big no no (?) , even for locals.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I might be mistaken but it seems complaining there seems a big no no (?) , even for locals.


What I've seen and seems confirmed by discussions with the Asawa is that these folks are mostly non-confrontational & will hesitate to speak up if wronged, this makes them susceptable to being bullied. She tells me that when doing any complaining about life during her younger years, her mother would say "thats just how it is" and that was the end of conversation. They have to be constantly told to que or get in line or they will all try to get in the door at the same time, yet when someone jumps in line in front of them, seldom will they speak up. Witness the 1972 -1984 time period.

Fred


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> I might be mistaken but it seems complaining there seems a big no no (?) , even for locals.





fmartin_gila said:


> What I've seen and seems confirmed by discussions with the Asawa is that these folks are mostly non-confrontational & will hesitate to speak up if wronged, this makes them susceptable to being bullied. She tells me that when doing any complaining about life during her younger years, her mother would say "thats just how it is" and that was the end of conversation. They have to be constantly told to que or get in line or they will all try to get in the door at the same time, yet when someone jumps in line in front of them, seldom will they speak up. Witness the 1972 -1984 time period.


I think a combination of
/poor dont dare toi complain
/its even illegal to say something which can make the other lose face!!!


----------

